# Tea Dye Tees, any permanent alternative?



## Jericho (Nov 5, 2007)

I tea dyed my tees to achieve those brownish dirty look, which the tea is doing a great job but I read that the tannic acid in tea will destroy the fabric over time and that the dye won't last long anyway.

Any alternative to achieve the same dirty aged look that is permanent? Thanks!


----------



## Jericho (Nov 5, 2007)

Well basically I want to look for something that dye like tea but will stay permanent, thanks!


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

It can be done but it would be best left to a professional dyehouse to get that effect. They will use permanent dyes that will stay much longer than tea will.

John


----------

